# Drop-Shot auf Distanz



## baltic_sea_hc (25. April 2010)

Moin,

war heute für 4 Stunden draußen und hab ganz nette Barsche via Drop Shot gehakt, aber immer nur direkt an der Spundwand, also auf ein, maximal zwei Meter Entfernung. Auf Distanz spüre ich desöfteren deutliche Biss- bzw. Knabberversuche, aber ich habe jetzt in 4 Wochen (so lange probiere ich mich erst am Drop Shotten) nur einen Zander auf größere Distanz überlisten können.

Meine Frage daher, was ist der richtige Indikator bzw. wann ist der richtige Moment den Anhieb zu setzen. Ich tue mich da echt schwer.

Mir ist klar, dass es sich beim DropShot eigentlich um Vertikalangeln handelt, aber es gibt so viele Videos die zeigen wie vom Ufer mit Erfolg auf große Distanz gefischt wird. 

prost baltic_sea_hc


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Du kannst auch ohne Probleme auf Distanz fischen, jedoch ist es hier mit der Köderführung auf dem Punkt so eine Sache.

Wenn dein Köder 2m vor dir steht ist es kein Problem ihn auf der Stelle tanzen zu lassen, da er bei jedem "hüpfer" entweder sich garnicht, oder aber nur wenige cm in deine Richtung bewegt.
Wenn du das Ganze aber in 20m Entfernung machst kann ein kleiner "hüpfer" direkt einige cm bedeuten.

Du kannst halt nicht super lange an einem Punkt fischen, aber möglich ist es dennoch und ich mache es auch, mit Erfolg.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

danke schon mal für die antwort, allerdings reicht mir das nich ganz  dass ich den köder auf entfernung bedeutend mehr auf mich zu bewege ist mir klar, aber was machst du wenn du einen biss oder gezupfe bemerkst. schlägst du gleich an? lässt du nochmal absinken, damit der fisch nochmal nachsetzt? ziehst du kurz nochmal an damit der fisch noch mehr gereizt wird? 

ich hab immer das gefühl dem fisch den köder ausm maul zu ziehen, wenn ich nochmal leicht anziehe oder den anhieb setze. und wenn ich ihn nochmal kurz absinken lasse, setzt der fisch nicht nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Es hilft manchmal den Haken an einer ganz kurzen Mundschnur anzubieten. das gibt dem Fisch mehr Spielraum den Köder vollständig einzusaugen.

Auch ein Haken mit längerem Schenkel ist eine Möglichkeit die Anzahl der Fehlbisse zu verringern.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Galen (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Bei DropShot auf Distanz kommt noch folgendes "Problem" hinzu:
Angenommen, du stehst auf einem Boot, Spundwand oder ähnlich gutem Vertikal-Platz und hast deinen Köder auf einer Höhe (von Grund) auf 1 m montiert, wird der Köder auch in dieser Tiefe tanzen... .
Wenn du jetzt mit dieser Montage (1 m) einen weiten Wurf machst, sagen wir 60m, und deine Sehne auf Spannung bringst, wird dein Köder lediglich auf einer Höhe (über Grund) auf 10 cm dümpeln. (gut mit dem Satz des Pythagoras zu errechnen) Hänger ahoi!

Zugegeben, 60 m sind sehr weit, was aber klar wird, ist die sich einstellende Diskrepanz zwischen Montage-Höhe und tatsächlicher Höhe des Köders im Wasser.

Grüße


----------



## Galen (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

.. sehe gerade, ich war ein bissl zu langsam


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es hilft manchmal den Haken an einer ganz kurzen Mundschnur anzubieten. das gibt dem Fisch mehr Spielraum den Köder vollständig einzusaugen.
> 
> Auch ein Haken mit längerem Schenkel ist eine Möglichkeit die Anzahl der Fehlbisse zu verringern.
> 
> ...



so ist es!


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Das mit dem Anschlag setzen ist so eine Sache. Manchmal ist früh anschlagen besser, mal nicht. Generell hat das Dropshotangeln mehr Fehlbisse. Tendenziell würd ich nach dem ersten Zupfer kurz warten und wenn möglich auf der Stelle tanzen lassen und dann beim nächsten anschlagen.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

@tinca. danke für den tipp mit der mundschnur, werde ich mal ausprobieren. einen haken mit größerem schenkel hab ich tatsächlich auch schon getestet. mit dem konnte ich dann auch den zander zum landgang überreden. ist wahrscheinlich alles eine übungssache. es ist eben noch kein drop-shot weltmeister vom himmel gefallen. 

@galen: pythagoras. der schrecken meiner schulzeit  tatsächlich hab ichs mir aber auch so oder so ähnlich erklärt 

wäre sehr dankbar für weitere tipps!


----------



## Kaschi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

wen du eine wasserkugel auf der sehne hast veränder das bei weiten würfen auch deinen winkel is aber eine geschmackssache


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Kaschi schrieb:


> wasserkugel


 
Mit Wasserkugel ist mal absoluter Quatsch in meinen Augen. Schön vertüddeln und das Ködergefühl strebt wie bei der Differentialrechnung gen NULL.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Kaschi schrieb:


> wen du eine wasserkugel auf der sehne hast veränder das bei weiten würfen auch deinen winkel is aber eine geschmackssache



Allerdings musst Du dann (jetzt kommt wieder der Pythagoras zum tragen) auch einen längeren (härteren) Anhieb setzten um das Dreieick "Köder, Wasserkugel und Rute" zu überbrücken bzw. aufzulösen.


----------



## Kaschi (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

sollte ja nur ein tip sein wie man bei weiten würfen den köder vom grund fern halten kann  sagte nicht das das die superlösung ist


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

das mit der wasserkugel hatte ich irgendwo auch schon mal gelesen, halte ich auch für weniger effektiv, dennoch danke für den tipp. ich werd heute abend mal mit nem aktiven system angeln. hab bis jetzt nur mit nem classic vorfach gearbeitet. mal gucken ob da das gefühl anders ist.


----------



## Franky (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Ich oute mich mal als Experimentalangler...  Das mit der Wasserkugel habe ich letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert und als wenig "hilfreich" eingestuft. Es gab tatsächlich Tüdels und hat die Köderführung/-gefühl eher eingeschränkt als verbessert.
Die Mundschnur ist aber wirksam - definitiv!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Mundschnur ist aber wirksam - definitiv!


 

Mundschnur nutze ich beim DS mit Tauwurm. Mit Kunstköder habe ich das noch nicht getestet. Man hat da ja keinen in 90 Grad abstehenden Haken mehr...
wie wirkt sich der Miniseitenarm auf das Laufverhalten aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Der Köder steht natürlich nicht mehr im 90° Winkel ab. Braucht er ja auch nicht, verletzte Fische , die man mit dem Gezuppel imitiert, stehen auch nicht wie `ne Eins im Wasser.

Da die Barsche und Zander ihre Nahrung aber ansaugen, bewirkt die Mundschnur dass der Köder weiter inhaliert wird, was zu weniger Fehlbissen führt.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da die Barsche und Zander ihre Nahrung aber ansaugen, bewirkt die Mundschnur dass der Köder weiter inhaliert wird, was zu weniger Fehlbissen führt.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
Da gebe ich Dir Recht !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Wie lang macht ihr eure Mundschnur?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

ca. 5 - 8cm


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Mann nimmt ja in der Regel steife Schnüre und mit dem richtigen Knoten (meiner Meinung ist das hier der Springkerknoten) steht das dan unter Wasser auch senkrecht ab, die Schlaufe dann aufschneiden und den Haken direkt einbinden. Am besten mit Rapalla-Knoten oder ähnlichem, dann lässt er sich noch besser einsaugen.  Ist halt alles zusammen 'ne ziemliche Fummelei  #h

Also eigentlich genau so wie man eine gute Hegene bindet, nur mit einem Seitenarm.

Ich habe aber auch schon den Haken zuerst auf die Schnurgelegt und dann in den Springerknoten mit eingebunden, dass er quasi direkt in der Springerschlaufe frei laufen kann, geht auch gut.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Franky (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

5 - 10 cm mit dem aufgeschnittetenen Springerknoten. Haken ist dann direkt angeknotet. Ich habe ihn auch mal direkt mit eingeknoten (freilaufend in der Schlaufe), aber das war eher kontraproduktiv, weil er dann immer direkt am Knoten saß...


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

yeah, alles gute tipps. werde ich beherzigen. danke dafür, dachte jetzt geht wieder das große "rumgehacke" los. von wegen "wat fragst du so blöd", "es gibt ne suchmaschine" oder "das weiß man doch" 

5-10 cm. hm, ich hab da noch vorgefertigte von balzer rumliegen, da würde ich glatt behaupten, dass die mehr als 20 cm abstehen. werd beides mal ausprobieren, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass bei 20+ cm das führungsgefühl wirklich intensiv sein kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Hat mal jemand nen Link zu dem Springerknoten?


----------



## kaizr (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

hier.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



kaizr schrieb:


> hier.


 
#6#6#6


----------



## chivas (27. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

schonmal so versucht?

http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/produkte/produkte_bilder/d-rig/bungee.jpg


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



chivas schrieb:


> schonmal so versucht?
> 
> http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/produkte/produkte_bilder/d-rig/bungee.jpg



Das soll'n Gummiband (oder Powergum) sein? Wohl als Schockabsorber gedacht, dass sich der Fisch im Drill nciht gegen das Blei ausschlitzt. Oder um beim Auswerfen weniger Druck zu haben?? Keine Ahnung, sag's mir..

edit: aha, doch was anderes: http://angeln-x.de/index.php/Angelmethoden/-Angelmethoden/Bungee-Rig.htmlhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol8aL2xUsJA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ryckangler (27. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Ich bin vom Twister am Seitenarm zum Drop-Shot gekommen und fische fast nur auf Distance (bis 70 Meter). 

  Mit einer etwas härteren Rute geht das meiner Meinung nach besser. Mit langen Ruten kann ich mich auch auf Distance nicht wirklich anfreunden. Das wirkt alles indirekt.

  Den Seitenarm versuche ich auf 5 cm zu binden. Auf eine Rapala-Schlaufe verzichte ich. Ich knüpfe den Seitenarm so, dass er leicht nach oben steht und versuche den Haken so einzubinden, dass der Hakenbogen nach unten zeigt. Den Köder ziehe ich auf einen länglichen Haken.
  Habe auch einige Twisterführungen übernommen, die auf Barsch richtig gut ankommen. Beim Dropshotten mit Seitenarm darf die Führung ruhig etwas hektischer sein. Auf Barsch geht manchmal langsames Durchkurbeln richtig ab. 
  Aber nicht jeder Köder eignet sich für diese Führung mit dem Seitenarm. Dann nehme ich einen langen Z-Haken der zwischen zwei Perlen der frei dreht.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (27. April 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

hab heute mit seitenarm probiert. ging gut, ob es nun an meiner führung lag oder am seitenarm selbst kann ich nicht einschätzen. das gummi-rig is glaube ich nich so mein ding, aber das mit dem langsam durchkurbeln ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. vor allem barsch beißt da ganz gut.


----------



## Helgoland_SHARKY (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Moinsens,

ich hab mich am Samstag auch das erste Mal im Dropshot fischen auf Distanz versucht. Mir wurde das ans Herz gelegt um Hänger in den Elbbuhnen zu vermeiden. Ich glaub so richtig hab ich den Dreh noch nicht raus, da ich nicht ein Biss hatte, aber auch keine Hänger mehr. 
Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Führung, da ich ziemlich schnell in die Köderführung wie beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Bleihaken zurückgefallen bin. 
Aber Materialschonend wars.. 
Bei mir wurde der Haken einfach mit Palomarknoten auf ein 35cm Fluocarbonvorfach gehängt und am Ende mit 30gr beschwert.

Gruss
Olli


----------



## Torsten (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Helgoland_SHARKY schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> ich hab mich am Samstag auch das erste Mal im Dropshot fischen auf Distanz versucht. Mir wurde das ans Herz gelegt um Hänger in den Elbbuhnen zu vermeiden. Ich glaub so richtig hab ich den Dreh noch nicht raus, da ich nicht ein Biss hatte, aber auch keine Hänger mehr.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Führung, da ich ziemlich schnell in die Köderführung wie beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Bleihaken zurückgefallen bin.
> ...


 

ich mache die Drop Shot Montage mit quetsch Hülsen, ist einee gute sachen. ich selber machen kein Palomaknoten da der Knoten wieder eine schwach Stelle darstellt

MfG


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Helgoland_SHARKY schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> ich hab mich am Samstag auch das erste Mal im Dropshot fischen auf Distanz versucht. Mir wurde das ans Herz gelegt um Hänger in den Elbbuhnen zu vermeiden. Ich glaub so richtig hab ich den Dreh noch nicht raus, da ich nicht ein Biss hatte, aber auch keine Hänger mehr.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Führung, da ich ziemlich schnell in die Köderführung wie beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Bleihaken zurückgefallen bin.



genauso geht es mir auch. klappt nun schon bedeutend besser. ich bilde mir ein besser bisse von zb. harten untergründen (metall, steine oder sonst was) unterscheiden zu können. die hängergefahr ist stark reduziert und ich konnte nun doch schon einige fische zum landgang überreden. und da waren keine schlechten dabei. trotzdem komm ich mit spinnen immer noch besser zurecht, macht mir allerdings nicht ganz so viel spaß.


----------



## Thomas090883 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Moin das mit Quetschhülsen ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur bei Hard-Mono zu empfehlen....oder aber Stahl-/ Kevlar.
Beim Zander oder auch Barschangeln in der trüben Elbe kommt bei mir auch nichts mehr unter 0.40mm ans Band.... den jaaa der Palomarknoten ist eine Schwachstelle und schon mehrfach wurden bereits nur beim Anbiss... Montagen "mitgenomen".
Wenn ein guter Fisch mit Schwung auf die Montage hämmert kann das durchaus passieren. Seinerzeits fischte ich aber noch "unaufällig" mit 0.30 -0.35 mm.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Helgoland_SHARKY (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin das mit Quetschhülsen ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur bei Hard-Mono zu empfehlen....oder aber Stahl-/ Kevlar.
> Beim Zander oder auch Barschangeln in der trüben Elbe kommt bei mir auch nichts mehr unter 0.40mm ans Band.... den jaaa der Palomarknoten ist eine Schwachstelle und schon mehrfach wurden bereits nur beim Anbiss... Montagen "mitgenomen".
> Wenn ein guter Fisch mit Schwung auf die Montage hämmert kann das durchaus passieren. Seinerzeits fischte ich aber noch "unaufällig" mit 0.30 -0.35 mm.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



0.41er Vanish .. #6

@baltic_sea_hc : da bist du mir vorraus, wirkliche Bisse konnte ich nicht verzeichnen, war aber nur einmal los bisher.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Sorry fürs Aufrollen meines eigenes Threads, wollte aber wegen einer kleinen Detailfrage nicht ein neues Thema eröffnen. 

Ich habe bis vor einigen Tagen mit Drop-Shot Blei geangelt, dass eher länglich war. Mir fiel es immer schwer das ganze Vorfach auf Distanz ordentlich zu platzieren. Seit ein paar Tagen nutze ich jetzt runde Bleie, die sich viel besser Werfen lassen und siehe da, ich fange bedeutend besser mit ihnen. Habe einen besseren, direkteren Kontakt zum Boden und kann den Köder so auch viel attraktiver anbieten. 

Ein Kumpel schwört allerdings noch immer auf die länglichen Bleie und meint ich bilde mir diesen Unterschied nur ein. Ist natürlich möglich, da ich auf Anhieb besser gefangen habe und ein wenig euphorischer bin. 

ist der Unterschied nun wirklich so gravierend oder bilde ich mir das ein?


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

mit den länglichen hast anscheinend weniger Hänger.


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

das ist mir nicht unbedingt aufgefallen. die stellen an denen ich es probiert habe, sind aber auch nicht sonderlich hängergefährdend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Ich finde auch , dass durch das kompakte Blei der Kontakt besser ist.

Das längliche fällt um und täuscht Zupfer vor. Zudem muss man das Blei beim Zuppeln erst aufrichten um den vollen Widerstand zu haben.


#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

für mich ist das auf Distanz aller erstes eine Frage der Wassertiefe und des eigenen Standplatzes ...
dort wo ich das auf Distanz (max.ca 15m Würfe) ausführe steh ich entweder auf nem Schwimmponton und habe ca 10-12m Wassertiefe vor mir oder auch an Spundwänden 5-m überm Wasser und habe mehrere Meter Wassertiefe.
es bringt nix beim "Distanz-"DShotten den shad übern Boden zu schleifen - der muß schon noch verführerische Hüpfer machen.
Des weiteren fische ich mit meiner 2,4m Rute senkrecht und verwende ne ganz dünne geflochtene Schnur zur besseren Bißerkennung.
geht eigendlich ganz gut und ab und ab auch erfolgreich |rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Habe mir nun auch ne Drop Shot Rute fürs Ufer zu gelegt!! Eine Fox Drop Shot in 2,40m!! Ein absoluter Traum die Rute  Hab bis jetzt nur vom Boot aus Drop Shot gefischt und möchte es nun vom Ufer versuchen!
Ich habe vom Boot die Fin-S Köder und Slug Go von Lunker City gefischt!
Welche Köder würdet ihr denn vom Ufer empfehlen??


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

ich nehm genau die gleichen wie vom Boot :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich nehm genau die gleichen wie vom Boot :m




Genau.

Und besonders mag ich diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BERKLEY-GULP-ALI...vr_id=&cguid=aacc5ab91280a0aad3e5f7e5ff96cf05


#h#h#h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

wenn man mal welche sehen könnte und nicht nur die Dose #c |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn man mal welche sehen könnte und nicht nur die Dose #c |rolleyes



Warte mal `n Moment.

Ich mach nachher ein Foto. . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## hulkhomer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Mir fällt zum Thema "Drop Shot auf Distanz" noch was ein, dass ich schon mal als Notlösung ausprobiert habe:

Bei Wind und damit einhergehenden stärkeren (also relativ auf einem See) Wellen habe ich die normale Dropshotmontage an eine Pose gehängt und über die interessanten Stellen treiben lassen. Hat mir ein paar schöne Barsche beschert, da wohl durch die Bewegung der Wellen dem Köder Leben eingehaucht wird. Hat mit Kunstköder funktioniert, mit Wurm natürlich am besten. Bei Wurm wäre aber wohl eine normale Posenmontage besser gewesen, war nur zu faul zum umbauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

So sehen die aus:

Gabelschwanz und eingelegt in Locksoße. Da kann man sie nach dem Angeln wieder reinlegen und andere Köder natürlich auch.#6


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

die sehen interessant aus. vielleicht finde ich die irgendwo noch nen bissi günstiger und besorge mir die mal. 

ich hab viele von DAM. die hier zb, http://www.superangler.de/Drop-Shot...Glitter-8cm-5-Stueck::1956.html?refID=froogle

son richtig fängiger, der immer geht, hat sich für mich noch nicht rauskristalisiert.

naja jedenfalls hat sich durch die umstellung des bleis meine fangquote mehr als verdoppelt. man spürt die bisse einfach besser und schneller. dass es dann oft an solchen details liegt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

War vorhin mal am wasser für 2std. habe 3schöne brasche und ein Brassen gefangen, mein Köder sind Tauwürmer. 

Wie Kontet man den Haken am seitenarm an??
Welcher Konten benutz ihr da für?? 
Kann man nicht eine Schlaufe machen in das eine ende aufschneiden ??


gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Der beste Knoten ist immer noch der Parlomarknoten!

Wenn man nur eine Schlaufe durchtrennt geht die tragkraft denke ich gen null!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Kann man machen, falls man mit Mundschnur dropshotten will.

Ansonsten den Palomarknoten:


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&hl=de&sa=X&rlz=1B3GGGL_de___DE373&tbs=isch:1


#h#h#h


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

schon mal jemand nen zweiten haken rangeknotet? wirkt sich das doll aufs führungsverhalten aus?


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Ich glaube nicht das es kein probelm gibt, wenn du nicht gerade 5cm über oder unter dem ersten köder knotest. Vielleicht musst du ein bisschen mehr an der Rute zupfen, um die köder zubewegen. Habe aber nicht ausprobiert mit zwei haken. 

gruß
Carpfreak1990


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Dieses Dropshot, ist ja nur ne abgespeckte Hegene. Also ich angel vom Boot also quasi mit nem 5er DS, aller dings nicht auf 50er Barsche, sondern nur halb so lange.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Dieses Dropshot, ist ja nur ne abgespeckte Hegene. Also ich angel vom Boot also quasi mit nem 5er DS, aller dings nicht auf 50er Barsche, sondern nur halb so lange.


;+ schnall ich nicht!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=8&ct=image&ved=0CDoQ9QEwBw

Jetzt klar?


Blei am Ende(wie beim Dropshot) und darüber die Köder, nur eben mehrere.


#h#h#h


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

geschnallt!! nur der satzbau und ähnliches hat mich ein bissel verwirrt!!


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*



zanderzone schrieb:


> geschnallt!! nur der satzbau und ähnliches hat mich ein bissel verwirrt!!



sorry! wenm ich's jetzt durchlese, dann versteh ichs auch nimmer^^


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Kein thema ;-) muss aber noch ein bissel warten bis es in holland und bei uns wieder los geht


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

Es gibt doch schon DS Fertigvorfächer mit 2 Haken.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Drop-Shot auf Distanz*

ok cool. Hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber ich guck nachher gleich mal. Habs heute mal mit nem zweiten angeknoteten versucht. Ist tatsächlich kein großer unterschied. Gefangen hab ich allerdings jedesmal nur mit dem unteren Haken.


----------

